# US Virgin Islands: Things to Do



## TravelTime (May 7, 2022)

We are going to spend 15 days in the US Virgin Islands in the first half of June. We are staying at the Ritz Carlton St Thomas near Red Hook ferry terminal. I am starting to plan things to do for me, my husband and my two girls age 6 and 10.

Some things I am interested in are:
-Sailing to St John - Lady Lynsey leaves from the Ritz so we will probably sail with them a few times. Are there other sailing excursions to St John that you highly recommend?
-Kas Kas Kayak and Snorkel - they also have a tour with hiking included, is this tour better that just the kayak and snorkeling tour?
-Beaches on St Thomas and St John with chairs and umbrellas. If it does not have chairs and umbrellas I can’t go because I recently had skin cancer surgery and my skin is too pale for sun.
-Turtle snorkeling trip - How is Little Buck Island?
-Best scuba diving spots and dive operators?

Things we do not want to do: 
-I am not interested in the aquarium. I heard it was not that great unless you do a dolphin swim and I am not interested in that.
-Strenuous Hiking - walks or easy hikes are great but not too hard


----------



## Tia (May 10, 2022)

Maybe take an island tour with a guide.  https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g147400-i171-U_S_Virgin_Islands.html has good participation in their forums


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 10, 2022)

Umbrellas might be an issue on St John because of turtle nesting season.  I know you can rent a sun shade at St John Beach bum.  Chairs also will need to be rented.  Honeymoon beach had some shade structures(cabanas) and chairs but last I heard it was still shut down.

I have a pop up beach tent that I purchased from Amazon that fits in my checked luggage.  I think it weighs 5 lbs or so.  (https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0786B1P3S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1)  Super easy to put up and take down.


----------



## TravelTime (May 10, 2022)

SandyPGravel said:


> Umbrellas might be an issue on St John because of turtle nesting season.  I know you can rent a sun shade at St John Beach bum.  Chairs also will need to be rented.  Honeymoon beach had some shade structures(cabanas) and chairs but last I heard it was still shut down.
> 
> I have a pop up beach tent that I purchased from Amazon that fits in my checked luggage.  I think it weighs 5 lbs or so.  (https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0786B1P3S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1)  Super easy to put up and take down.



Great idea! I found one on Amazon that says it is 3.5 pounds and got a 4.5 star average with thousands of reviews.  Problem solved! Thank you so much for this suggestion.


----------



## nerodog (May 11, 2022)

H


TravelTime said:


> Great idea! I found one on Amazon that says it is 3.5 pounds and got a 4.5 star average with thousands of reviews.  Problem solved! Thank you so much for this suggestion.


Have a wonderful  time!  Very beautiful  islands and St J was my favorite.  It's tranquil  and all the nature. Breathtaking vistas.


----------



## legalfee (May 12, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> We are going to spend 15 days in the US Virgin Islands in the first half of June. We are staying at the Ritz Carlton St Thomas near Red Hook ferry terminal. I am starting to plan things to do for me, my husband and my two girls age 6 and 10.
> 
> Some things I am interested in are:
> -Sailing to St John - Lady Lynsey leaves from the Ritz so we will probably sail with them a few times. Are there other sailing excursions to St John that you highly recommend?


I recommend Aquamarine. They will take you where you want to go and take great care of you.https://www.diveaquamarine.com/


TravelTime said:


> -Kas Kas Kayak and Snorkel - they also have a tour with hiking included, is this tour better that just the kayak and snorkeling tour?


I think you're better off renting a car and snorkel gear and checking out Coki Beach, Sapphire Beach, etc...


TravelTime said:


> -Beaches on St Thomas and St John with chairs and umbrellas. If it does not have chairs and umbrellas I can’t go because I recently had skin cancer surgery and my skin is too pale for sun.


Magens Bay and Coki Beach rent chairs and umbrellas. Trunk Bay on St John. The sun is much stronger in STT than in the states and you will burn faster.


TravelTime said:


> -Turtle snorkeling trip - How is Little Buck Island?


Never been to Buck Island but Aquamarine can get you there and great turtle spots


TravelTime said:


> -Best scuba diving spots and dive operators?


Aquamarine.


TravelTime said:


> Things we do not want to do:
> -I am not interested in the aquarium. I heard it was not that great unless you do a dolphin swim and I am not interested in that.
> -Strenuous Hiking - walks or easy hikes are great but not too hard


----------



## mdurette (May 14, 2022)

I absolutely LOVED a glass bottom night kayak excursion we did in St Thomas.  It left off the pier in between Frenchmans Cove and the hotel (pre hurricane).     It was so peaceful, the water was calm the kayaks had lights that attracted the fish and turtles right under the kayak.    HIGHLY RECOMMEND!!!!


----------



## TravelTime (May 16, 2022)

Countdown begins. Only 18 days until we fly to St Thomas!

I love all the suggestions folks have made. My most important preparation was purchasing the pop up beach tent. This is critical due to the skin cancer surgery I had on my face in February. It is much better now but still healing. The pop up weighs 3.6 pounds. It is pretty small and compact so worst case is I can carry it in my back pack. 

Last time when traveled to Hawaii for 12 nights in April, my luggage was about 42-45 pounds so I should have no trouble putting it in my luggage. This time, we are in USVIs for 15 nights. I plan to travel lighter with less clothing since I did not wear about 1/3 of what I brought.


----------



## legalfee (May 17, 2022)

I would also recommend water shoes. Some of the beaches can be rocky.


----------

